# Severed Toe :o(



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

One of my little girls' toe got severed. I think she got it stepped on by one of my horses. I soaked her foot, applied some iodine and sprayed the wound with Vetracin. Today her foot is very warm to touch and is swollen. I believe she has an infection. Does anyone know of anything I can give her?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't help, but someone should be able to.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would put her on an antibiotic and soak the foot in tea tree oil Epsom salts and warm water that helps to draw out infections. Then dry it off add polysporin and wrap it. Do this till the swelling goes down and a scab forms. I know some people on here don't agree with this kind of stuff but some of us like to try to help as much as we can and if we're my little hen that's what I would do.


----------

